
Ask HN: How to search on HackerNews? - nodivbyzero
Hey guys, I&#x27;m wondering why HN does not have search functionality. Or Am I missing something?<p>How do you search for topics here?
======
DanBC
Google inurl:news.ycombinator.com

The algolia search is okay. It frustratingly won't remember to search comments
not stories and to sort by date, not popularity. So I need to adjust those
every time.

------
endisukaj
You can also search by using google, just add "site:news.ycombinator.com"
after your search query without quotes.

------
sccxy
Look at the footer :)

One of the best search engines in popular sites.

You can actually find stuff you are looking for. Can't say same for Reddit
search.

------
detaro
bottom of the page?

~~~
nodivbyzero
Thanks!!!

